# bimini tops



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

Here's a 15.4 NMZ with a bimini on it.

http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3604


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

This works...life's a beach... 










you can call yours: son of a beach     :


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

My buddy has one on his 13. Not sure where he got it, but it can be done. I can ask him (Daytona area) if you want me to.

Kemo


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> This works...life's a beach...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



one of the things i like so much about my umbrella mod is that you only have one pole per umbrella to work around as opposed to a bimini top that has the frame work surrounding you and interferring with your casting  and when you dont need the shade anymore they stow out of the way nicely  and the best part is the cost.... $7.00 bucks a pop


----------

